# [V]erkaufe GTA 5 (XboxOne)



## madkatze (27. November 2015)

Es handelt sich um die PEGI-Version von GTA 5 für die XboxOne. Die Rückseite der Hülle sowie das Booklet sind in französischer Sprache. Spiel selbst ist ganz normal mit englischer Sprachausgabe und deutschen Untertiteln spielbar. Alles in allem guter Zustand, Disc problemlos lesbar, (Straßen)Karte und Booklet wie neu. Bei Fragen einfach schreiben!

Dachte an 25€ via Paypal inkl. Versand. Versand erfolgt umgehend nach Zahlung!


----------

